# Leafhoppers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, I did not know that Leafhoppers were going to be such a pain in Alfalfa in Tennessee....seems that hoppers and weevils are the major pests here....supposedly we rarely have blister beetles on this end of the state(East) and that grasshoppers are not real bad either. You fellas that use to spray for hoppers before resistant varietys of alfalfa were introduced, what was your spraying routine as far as frequency, and what do you or did you use for insecticide for hoppers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I still use non-resistant alfalfa. I spray after each cutting, about 7 to 10 days after cut. I use a generic Warrior at 2.5 oz/acre with 14 gal. water. Gives me control thru 25 days and I cut by 28. Costwise, less than $2/acre for chemical per pass and I can run my sprayer for about $3/acre per pass.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Haybaler....thats the type of advice I was hoping to receive.

Regards, Mike

I just realized after reading the Warrior label that it is Lambda-Cy and I just purchased a generic gallon last week.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like we will be spraying here also.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

We used to spray twice, 1/2 pint Furadan before and after 1st cutting. We used to take first cutting and leave a few sacrifice strips about the width of the cutter head, or a little wider, then just spray the strips on the second application. Then bale the strips for ditch filler. The bugs were supposed to migrate to the strips, then the chemical killed them. Did that a couple of seasons, not sure it made much difference, then quit. Knew a few guys that never failed to leave the kill strips.


----------

